
Show HN: Hacker News of Books - marvindanig
https://news.bubblin.io
======
karmakaze
That was weird. First the old.reddit/lobste.rs styling and then the posts were
about books 'the things' rather than books 'their contents'.

I was aware that audiophiles are like that re components vs music but didn't
imagine it elsewhere. Well I suppose some like computing hardware separately
from the software they run.

